# Sold my first piece this weekend



## jason8217 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been blessed, as this was the third piece I have ever made. I sold it for $2000. I am now thinking that this is a pretty profitable hobby. Thanks everyone on here for all the different comments. I have done lots of reading for chainsaw advice. Still lots to learn. Just happy about this and wanted to share.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations on a nice piece of carving!


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks very nice. I'm sure you have some real time in it.
You have talent and being able to make money with it is great.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 11, 2013)

*nice*

Very nice piece. Congratulations!!!!What kind of wood did you use.


----------



## jason8217 (Apr 11, 2013)

That piece was pecan. Fun to work with while it green but brutle when it starts curing.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice piece and congratulations on the sale! It's nice to have your hobby sell.


----------



## Boydt8 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats! Nice work too!


----------



## Tazfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

There's no stopping u now :msp_biggrin: Every log u find u,ll think hmmm what can I get out of that.Great work.:chainsawguy:


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, every log is in danger now. My cousin has a climber that is a very good chainsaw artist, and he drives my cousin nuts sometimes. They will get on a job and his climber will come running up and say "Boss, Boss, you see that eagle in that log, see that Indian?" My cousin doesn't even argue time and money anymore, he just grabs one of the other guys and says go get in my pickup. "What's up Boss?" "We have to run back to the shop, SOMEBODY, needs the knuckle boom.

Very nice carving, Joe.


----------

